# 24 Hours of Booty



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this in Charlotte for a few years. I keep having scheduling conflicts or miss out on registration. Last year they also did it in Maryland too but this year they're also doing it in again in Columbia, MD and much closer to me in Atlanta...in Stone Mountain Park. 

Can anyone who's done it before add any words of wisdom please? Who's up for doing the Atlanta version?

http://www.24hoursofbooty.org/site/PageServer


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

tconrady said:


> I've been wanting to do this in Charlotte for a few years. I keep having scheduling conflicts or miss out on registration. Last year they also did it in Maryland too but this year they're also doing it in again in Columbia, MD and much closer to me in Atlanta...in Stone Mountain Park.
> 
> Can anyone who's done it before add any words of wisdom please? Who's up for doing the Atlanta version?
> 
> http://www.24hoursofbooty.org/site/PageServer


Go and have fun, camp if you can. There will be plenty of food and drinks available, it's very well supported. Bring extra clothes for day 2 and plan on taking a shower after riding the first night. I would recommend bringing 2 extra pairs of shorts, socks, and a jersey. If you want to get lots of miles in start right from the go and ride until 2-3 in the morning. I usually go until 4 or 5 and then take a shower and nap before getting back on the bike, riding on the course at night when the crowd thins out is probably my favorite part of the ride. I enjoy riding at that time because it's peaceful and much cooler, but you shouldn't have to worry about the heat and humidity in October.


----------

